# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  FRM-ja mbron imamin anti-shqiptar: Këtu nuk kishte shqiptar para ardhjes së turqve

## Darius

*FRM-ja mbron imamin anti-shqiptar: Këtu nuk kishte shqiptar para ardhjes së turqve*

Turpi i rradhes. Sipas myslove te Kosoves, para ardhjes se turqve nuk ka patur shqiptare dhe duhet t'i falemi Sulltan Muratit dhe sulltaneve te tjere qe na bene myslimane e shqiptare. Nuk arrij dot ta kuptoj sesi mund te kete shqiptare te mendojne ne kete menyre dhe me keto idera. 






> FRM, përmes një komunikate për media, mbron hoxhën Irfan Salihun, i cili - njëjtë sikur historia serbe - thotë se në Kosovë nuk kishte shqiptarë para ardhjes së Turqisë.
> 
> “Ne sfidojmë çdo historian të na sjell ndonjë fakthistorik kur emri shqiptar është përmendur më herët se shek XVIII, gjitha faktet historike janë se popujt që jetonin në tokën tonë nuk kishin kombe por u thirrnin në saje të fesë së tyre”, thuhet në komunikatën e kësaj organizate, të afërt me partinë politike, LISBA.
> 
> “Ne si myslimanë të Kosovës nuk e shohim të arsyeshme dorëzimin që BIK-u bëri para presionit dhe shohim se shkarkimi që BIK-u i bëri Irfan Salihut është anti demokratike, anti myslimane, sepse liria e shprehjes i garantohet çdo qytetari të Kosovës me kushtetutë”, vazhdon më tej komunikata.
> 
> “Ne, shqiptarët myslimanë i jemi mirënjohës Turqisë, sulltan Muratit dhe të gjithë sulltanëve turq të cilët mundën Serbinë dhe Car Llazarin në Kosovë, dhe ata i falenderojmë që na bën shqiptarë myslimanë. Aferin u qoftë!”, përfundon komunikata.
> 
> 
> http://www.indeksonline.net/?FaqeID=2&LajmID=152143





Mire qe jane te paturpshem por jane dhe komplet injorante dhe imbecila. Skane as idene me elementare te historise se Shqiperise dhe te shqiptareve ne kete qoshe te Ballkanit. Cfare skandali !!!

----------


## daniel00

_Por çfarë mendon historian Nuriu nga Kosova ?_ 


Shqiptarët i zgjëruan territoret në saje të Perandorisë Osmane.Dr.Nuri Bexheti 




Ish-prorektori i Universitetit të Prishtinës “Hasan Prishtina”, Nuri Bexheti, në një intervistë të vitit 2014 në Klan Kosova
Dr.Nuri Bexheti është njohës i mirë i rrethanave historike, ndërsa çmohet edhe studimi i tij i doktoratës që ndërlidhet me shqiptarët dhe rrethimin otoman të Vjenës.

----------


## Darius

Cfare injoranti !!!

----------


## Aferim

Per sa i perket profesorit Nuri Behxhetit, s'di ç'te them, ndersa per fjalet qe hoxha Irfan Salihu i ligjeroi ne Xhamine e tij, mund te them se hoxha ka plotesisht te drejte, megjithese jo shume i qarte e çalas gjithsesi me nervozizem, sqaron se asokohe nuk ekzistonte termi "shqiptare", ama ne fakt "shqiptaret" (fiset; paraardhesit tane) qene te paret ne trojet e veta, porse jo si shqiptare. Madje, asokohe, popujt me shume percaktoheshin simbas fiseve/rrethi te ngushte dhe feve qe u perkisnin. Termi "shqiptar" u shfaq shume me pas......

Per sa u perket islamofobeve dhe ateisteve qe aq shpejt dhe ashper reguan me deklaratat e tyre ndaj hoxhes Irfan Salihu, tashme besoj se jua kam bere me dije se ç'qendrim mbaj personalisht une - pra, jane (shumica) te zite dhe perçaresit e kombit shqiptare - ata pershkuan normalen me reagimet e tyre saqe kerkuan edhe arrestimin e tij. -Ku qene islamobet dhe ateistet ne kohen kur Anton Kçira fyeu rende gjithe shqiptaret me perkatesi fetare myslimane? Si eshte e mundur qe deklarata e hoxhes (mendimi i tij personal mbi historine shqiptare) te ngjalli aq shume urrejtje, ndersa Anton Kçira ende sot vazhdon te jete ne postin e tij? Jetojne apo s'jetojne shqiptaret e Provinces Shqiptare (Kosoves) ne nje "shtet" artificial DEMONkratik apo hiqen sikur e duan demokracine dhe gjithçka tjeter permban ajo?

----------


## daniel00

https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...k/geos/kv.html

_The central Balkans were part of the Roman and Byzantine Empires before ethnic Serbs migrated to the territories of modern Kosovo in the 7th century. During the medieval period, Kosovo became the center of a Serbian Empire and saw the construction of many important Serb religious sites, including many architecturally significant Serbian Orthodox monasteries. The defeat of Serbian forces at the Battle of Kosovo in 1389 led to five centuries of Ottoman rule during which large numbers of Turks and Albanians moved to Kosovo. By the end of the 19th century, Albanians replaced the Serbs as the dominant ethnic group in Kosovo. Serbia reacquired control over Kosovo from the Ottoman Empire during the First Balkan War of 1912._ .... 


Myftiu i Kosovës, Naim Tërnava, ka suspenduar nga puna Irfan Hasan Salihun, imam në xhaminë “Suzi Qelebiu” në Prizren. Salihu, gjatë një ligjërate të tij ka thënë se në Kosovë gjatë vitit 1445 kanë qenë vetëm një për qind shqiptarë. Sipas tij, turqit i kanë sjell shqiptarët në Kosovë dhe me pastaj iu kanë dhënë toka atyre.

Deklaratat e tilla mbështetet nga historiografia serbe, por përgënjeshtrohen nga shumë historianë të huaj. Por, çfarë kanë bërë historianët e Kosovës që të vërtetën ta bëjnë të njohur në botë?

Pothuaj asgjë dhe dëshmi për këtë, është fakti se burimet e historianëve shqiptarë rrallëherë ose asnjëherë nuk merren si të besueshme.

 P.sh. në faqen e CIA-s, për Kosovën ndër të tjera thuhet kjo:” Humbja e forcave serbe në Betejën e Kosovës më 1939 çoi në pushtetin 500-vjeçar otoman gjatë të cilit një numër i madh i turqve dhe shqiptarëve zhvendosen në Kosovë. Deri në fund të shekullit XIX, shqiptarët zëvendësuan serbët si grup dominues etnik në Kosovë, transmeton Telegrafi.

Përditësimi i fundit i këtyre informatave është bërë në qershor 2014. Deri sot, askush nuk ka dërguar përgënjeshtrim!


© ZHURNAL.mk

http://www.zhurnal.mk/content/?id=154320163924

----------


## WesternBlot

Priftnit e hoxhët ju kanë hutue, 
Për me ju damun me ju vorfnue



Ky ishte mesazhi qe me erdhi ne mendje kur lexova kete lajmin. Sa keq qe ka shqiptare (u thenshin) qe kane lindur 100 e ca vjet pas Pashko Vases dhe nuk i arrijne as tek maja e thoit.Mire tju behet pra! Ate koke kane ate kapele le tju vene .

----------

kiniku (08-05-2015),mesia4ever (04-04-2015)

----------


## Darius

> Per sa i perket profesorit Nuri Behxhetit, s'di ç'te them, ndersa per fjalet qe hoxha Irfan Salihu i ligjeroi ne Xhamine e tij, mund te them se hoxha ka plotesisht te drejte, megjithese jo shume i qarte e çalas gjithsesi me nervozizem, sqaron se asokohe nuk ekzistonte termi "shqiptare", ama ne fakt "shqiptaret" (fiset; paraardhesit tane) qene te paret ne trojet e veta, porse jo si shqiptare. Madje, asokohe, popujt me shume percaktoheshin simbas fiseve/rrethi te ngushte dhe feve qe u perkisnin. Termi "shqiptar" u shfaq shume me pas......
> 
> Per sa u perket islamofobeve dhe ateisteve qe aq shpejt dhe ashper reguan me deklaratat e tyre ndaj hoxhes Irfan Salihu, tashme besoj se jua kam bere me dije se ç'qendrim mbaj personalisht une - pra, jane (shumica) te zite dhe perçaresit e kombit shqiptare - ata pershkuan normalen me reagimet e tyre saqe kerkuan edhe arrestimin e tij. -Ku qene islamobet dhe ateistet ne kohen kur Anton Kçira fyeu rende gjithe shqiptaret me perkatesi fetare myslimane? Si eshte e mundur qe deklarata e hoxhes (mendimi i tij personal mbi historine shqiptare) te ngjalli aq shume urrejtje, ndersa Anton Kçira ende sot vazhdon te jete ne postin e tij? Jetojne apo s'jetojne shqiptaret e Provinces Shqiptare (Kosoves) ne nje "shtet" artificial DEMONkratik apo hiqen sikur e duan demokracine dhe gjithçka tjeter permban ajo?


Ja dhe turkoshaku i rradhes. Se kupton gjytyrymi qe semantika nuk tjeterson kombesine dhe perkatesine. Nuk quheshin shqiptare por quheshin arber.  Percares je ti dhe injorantet e kallepit tend qe beni ysh vetem kur ju flet hoxha ne xhami. Nuk me intereson se cfare tha Anton Kcira. Tema nuk eshte per te por eshte per arabofilet si ty qe jeni kthyer ne cibane te shqiptarise.

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (25-11-2017)

----------


## WesternBlot

Me eshte krijuar ideja se islamiket me te thekur qenka jashte shq. ,dmth ne per evrope, sesa brenda saj . Si ky -aferimi- qe flitka edhe nga suedia...

----------


## Aferim

> Ja dhe turkoshaku i rradhes. Se kupton gjytyrymi qe semantika nuk tjeterson kombesine dhe perkatesine. Nuk quheshin shqiptare por quheshin arber.  Percares je ti dhe injorantet e kallepit tend qe beni ysh vetem kur ju flet hoxha ne xhami. Nuk me intereson se cfare tha Anton Kcira. Tema nuk eshte per te por eshte per arabofilet si ty qe jeni kthyer ne cibane te shqiptarise.


Mos personalizo temen. Nuk komentin tim nuk zura ne te shkruar as edhe nje emer, as i pergjithesova te gjithe ateistet dhe islamofobet, por shkrova SHUMICA. Ne te djegka ty, atehere beke pjese ke shumica....

Mos me quaj turko-fil, jam me patriot 100 here me i madh sesa ti. Le dhe rritur ne Suedi, me ndjenja dhe vepra jam shume me afer Shqiperise sesa vendlindjes sime Suedise. Te lutem bej kujdes dhe mos etiketo njerez, ose, te pakten, mos paragjyko.....per mua me vlere eshte feja Islame, jo turku apo arabi.

----------


## semiku

> ... ndersa per fjalet qe hoxha Irfan Salihu i ligjeroi ne Xhamine e tij, mund te them se hoxha ka plotesisht te drejte, megjithese jo shume i qarte e çalas gjithsesi me nervozizem, sqaron se asokohe nuk ekzistonte termi "shqiptare", ama ne fakt "shqiptaret" (fiset; paraardhesit tane) qene te paret ne trojet e veta, porse jo si shqiptare. Madje, asokohe, popujt me shume percaktoheshin simbas fiseve/rrethi te ngushte dhe feve qe u perkisnin. Termi "shqiptar" u shfaq shume me pas......


Dhe ti per ta mbrojtur nje hoxhe idiot,qe ketyre diteve tere mediat e Serbise i thurrin lavde,perdor semantiken.Si nuk ju vi turp ?!
Ai eshte i qarte nuk e problematizon emrin shqipetar,por te thote direkt tezen serbomadhe.

citim " statistikat e 1455 po na tregojne qe ktu kan qene 1% shqiptar ... e shajn cat musliman qe ju ka dhan me hektar toke edhe i ka pru me jetu nKosove ..." (!!!)

Pra cka ka lidhje termi shqiptar,te thote qe nuk ishe fare ne Kosove dhe te sollen osmanet.Para tyre nuk egzistoje, ne Kosove kishte vetem sllav ?!
Ky Hoxha i serbeve Irfan Salihu te thote qe Turqit i sollen Shqiptaret ne shek.XV ne Kosove ... Osmanomongolet i sollen shqiptaret si popull,si turme ne Kosove.
Keshtu argumentonte Milloshevici para nderkombetareve kur bente pastrimin etnik ne Kosove,thonte " Shqiptaret jane arrdhacak ne Kosove,i kane sjellur turqit ..."

Ndersa keta FRMes nuk mjaftohen me shek. XV,por e shtyjne edhe per 300 vite...,qe shqiptar ska pasur deri ne shek.XVIII (!!!) 
yyyt idiota leshi.

Te ishte Milloshevici gjalle,do i dekoronte me medale per mbrojtje te interesave serbe.

----------


## Darius

> Mos personalizo temen. Nuk komentin tim nuk zura ne te shkruar as edhe nje emer, as i pergjithesova te gjithe ateistet dhe islamofobet, por shkrova SHUMICA. Ne te djegka ty, atehere beke pjese ke shumica....
> 
> Mos me quaj turko-fil, jam me patriot 100 here me i madh sesa ti. Le dhe rritur ne Suedi, me ndjenja dhe vepra jam shume me afer Shqiperise sesa vendlindjes sime Suedise. Te lutem bej kujdes dhe mos etiketo njerez, ose, te pakten, mos paragjyko.....per mua me vlere eshte feja Islame, jo turku apo arabi.


Ti je nje kerric kosove, me botekuptim turkoshak, islamiko-arabo-kerme qe ke emigruar ne Suedi me idene qe Baba Murati te ka dhene identitetin. Ti je me i rrezikshmi nga te gjithe se je me bindje turkoshak.




> Po ti ç'je - greko-fil serbo-fil apo? Pse nderhyke me komente perçarese, pse nxitke drejt urrejtjes ndervellazerore?


Vellai i syve qe te dalin. Une nuk bej dhe quaj vella nje turkoshak e arabo fil qe me ve ne dyshim autoktonine. Ju ka katandisur feja qenie komplet amorfe. Imbecila te neveritshem.

Lexo librin e ketij me poshte qe te mesosh me fakte e dokumenta se ku e si kane qene shqiptaret

----------



----------


## mesia4ever

> Per sa u perket islamofobeve dhe ateisteve qe aq shpejt dhe ashper reguan me deklaratat e tyre ndaj hoxhes Irfan Salihu, tashme besoj se jua kam bere me dije se ç'qendrim mbaj personalisht une - pra, jane (shumica) te zite dhe perçaresit e kombit shqiptare - ata pershkuan normalen me reagimet e tyre saqe kerkuan edhe arrestimin e tij. -Ku qene islamobet dhe ateistet ne kohen kur Anton Kçira fyeu rende gjithe shqiptaret me perkatesi fetare myslimane? Si eshte e mundur qe deklarata e hoxhes (mendimi i tij personal mbi historine shqiptare) te ngjalli aq shume urrejtje, ndersa Anton Kçira ende sot vazhdon te jete ne postin e tij? Jetojne apo s'jetojne shqiptaret e Provinces Shqiptare (Kosoves) ne nje "shtet" artificial DEMONkratik apo hiqen sikur e duan demokracine dhe gjithçka tjeter permban ajo?


Islamofobe?! Vet shqiptaret myslimane te Kosoves po dalin kunder ketij hoxhe injorant. Deri dje historine na benin komunistet (qe e pershtatnin me ideologjine e tyre ateiste) dhe serbet (qe e pershtatnin me idene e tyre se Kosova ishte 'djepi i Serbise') tashti sot na bejne hoxhallaret qe paguhen nga vahabistet dhe hoxhallaret qe kane simpati per Perandorine Osmane. Demokracia nuk lejon genjeshtren sepse ne shqiptaret skemi luftuar e derdhur gjak qe historine te na bejne disa hoxhallare duke u shkuar per shtati Serbise. Ne territorin e Kosoves kishte sllave por duhet te kishte pasur se paku 70 % e me shume paraardhes tane (arber). Nese qenka ashtu sic thote hoxha atehere te paret tane paskan qene kolonizues.

----------


## Aferim

Niveli i shqiptarit per debate eshte barazi me injorancen. Shqiptaret nuk pranojne kurre mendim ndryshe, megjithese tjetri mund te kete te drejte. Ne vendin ku une kam lindur dhe rritur  (vendlindjen Suedi) ndodh te mos pajtohemi ne nje çeshtje, ama fundja pranojme çdo mendim si i mundshem i drejte. Them shqiptaret meqe myslimanet simbas islamofobeve dhe ca ateisteve ketu s'enkemi shqiptare. Aq me bene mua se ç'mendim keni per ne, ngase kam bindjen e plote se trojet shqiptare kane per te qene nen sundimin tone, te myslimaneve shqiptare. Ashtu qe kahere dhe ka per te qene gjithhere, qe, ekzistenca e shqiptarit mbreteroi fale Islamit. Po te mos ishim ne, ju sot do quheshit greke o serbe.
Pranoni kete mendim timin ndryshe apo do vini prape me paragjykime e ofendime te reja?

----------


## Aferim

> Islamofobe?! Vet shqiptaret myslimane te Kosoves po dalin kunder ketij hoxhe injorant. Deri dje historine na benin komunistet (qe e pershtatnin me ideologjine e tyre ateiste) dhe serbet (qe e pershtatnin me idene e tyre se Kosova ishte 'djepi i Serbise') tashti sot na bejne hoxhallaret qe paguhen nga vahabistet dhe hoxhallaret qe kane simpati per Perandorine Osmane. Demokracia nuk lejon genjeshtren sepse ne shqiptaret skemi luftuar e derdhur gjak qe historine te na bejne disa hoxhallare duke u shkuar per shtati Serbise. Ne territorin e Kosoves kishte sllave por duhet te kishte pasur se paku 70 % e me shume paraardhes tane (arber). Nese qenka ashtu sic thote hoxha atehere te paret tane paskan qene kolonizues.


BIK-u i Provinces Shqiptare Kosoves tashme i sherben Vatikanit, ndersa Vatikani djallit....

----------


## Aferim

> Ti je nje kerric kosove, me botekuptim turkoshak, islamiko-arabo-kerme qe ke emigruar ne Suedi me idene qe Baba Murati te ka dhene identitetin. Ti je me i rrezikshmi nga te gjithe se je me bindje turkoshak.
> 
> 
> 
> Vellai i syve qe te dalin. Une nuk bej dhe quaj vella nje turkoshak e arabo fil qe me ve ne dyshim autoktonine. Ju ka katandisur feja qenie komplet amorfe. Imbecila te neveritshem.
> 
> Lexo librin e ketij me poshte qe te mesosh me fakte e dokumenta se ku e si kane qene shqiptaret


Ti njeh historine e cila iu imponua shqiptareve nga te huajt te cilen e perpiluan ne koordinim me sllavet. Fatkeqesisht. Megjithate, asnjeri s'mund te mohoje se jemi autoktone ne trojet tona, pos historia qe njeh ti.

----------


## mesia4ever

> BIK-u i Provinces Shqiptare Kosoves tashme i sherben Vatikanit, ndersa Vatikani djallit....


Zoteri i nderuar. Pjeter Bogdani ne 'Ceten e Profeteve' ne nje varg i thote vetes 'maqedonas' tani sipas teje ai paska qene 'sllav maqedonas'?!  Atehere perse shkruan nje veper krejt shqip (gjuhe me e vjeter se e jonja - arberisht)....? Cka jemi ne shqiptaret sipas teje dhe nga e kemi prejardhjen sepse eshte e pa mundur qe Kosova te kolonizohej me shqiptare nga Perandoria Osmane ose te prure ne Kosove nga territore shqiptare? A jemi ne kolone dhe perse nuk shkruhet ne histori nga kronikasit e kohes se ne jemi prure nga nje territor tjeter ne Kosove?!

----------


## Aferim

Nuk jam ne gjendje te te japi pergjigjen sonte...s'kam me force......lermeni  te qete ju lutem pos nese keni zgjedhur te me ndihmoni....
Tani tek ndodhen kendej pari, druaj se mos do perserisin te njejten gje serish.....

----------


## Darius

> Ti njeh historine e cila iu imponua shqiptareve nga te huajt te cilen e perpiluan ne koordinim me sllavet. Fatkeqesisht. Megjithate, asnjeri s'mund te mohoje se jemi autoktone ne trojet tona, pos historia qe njeh ti.


Lexo qe te mesosh se perndryshe mbetesh kerric dhe i mbeshtet njohurite e tua vetem tek kurani pastaj. Une njoh historine qe eshte per te njohur. Ti ofendohesh kur te etiketojne si antishqiptar por nuk e kupton qe flet me keq se serbi e greku per shqiptaret. Dhe e gjitha kjo per shkak te fese. Dhe mos genje kur thua qe ke lindur ne Suedi. Ti jo vetem qe ske lindur ne Suedi por je dhe i rikthyer ne kete forum me emer tjeter. Je perjashtuar me pare dhe je rikthyer duke na u shtirur si dikush tjeter. Ti dhe te tjere si ty jeni jashteqitje turkoshake qe silleni forumeve shqiptare si kerma duke vjelle vrere e ndyre ambjentin me kuterbimin tuaj.

----------


## angmokio

Hoxhe Irfani ben mire te merret me ceshtjet fetare perpara se ti futes rruges qorre te historise. Jam plotesisht kundra deklerates se tij dhe nuk e kuptoj arsyen e futjes ne ceshtje qe nuk i perkasin profesionit te tij. Trojet shqiptare shtriheshin pertej Kosoves dhe jane te pafund gjetjet arkeologjike per ta vertetuar kete teori. Me ben pershtypja mbeshtetja pa baza e shume muslimaneve neper forume dhe rrjete te tjera sociale ndaj hoxhe Irfanit kur ai eshte gabim koke e kembe. Muslimani i mire eshte ai qe thote te drejten ashtu sic eshte ose me mire te heshte thote profeti a.s.

Nga ana tjeter eshte turp te lexosh palen e kundert e cila shfrytezon dekleratat e nje hoxhe per te shfryre si zakonisht dufin e tyre ndaj islamit.

----------


## dielli1

...c'keni more i keni hipur djalit(aferimit_largerimit haha)ne shpine??!!!!Po Aferim_largimi,e ka mendimin e vet,hahha,edhe pse ky mendim prerazi tregon se aj eshte i tjetersuar ne turk,prapeseprap ka bindjen e vet e cila perputhet me historrin serbe gje qe eshte e drejte e tij!!!..Keshtu ka mesuar nga hoxhet,e c'faj ka i shkreti???!!..
Mandej,eshte mjergullnaja e hoxheve qe mijera e mijera"shqiptar"per secilen pranvere i bejne temena sulltan muratit,duke shkelur veten e vet dhe duke e quajtur MILUSH KOPILIN(heroin Shqiptar)serb.Pra,"shqiptaret"_te tjetersuarit(si puna e keti largimit nga e verteta dhe DRITA)kane humbur nen mjergullen e predikimeve islamike te hoxheve sahanlepires neper secilen kohe.keta hoxhe nerperka kane mjergulluar aq shume saqe nje pjese e konsiderueshme e Shqiptareve kane humbur ne mjergullene tyre,mjergull kjo qe nuk i lene te shohin Driten.Qeshte e verteta keta"shqiptare"_te tjetersuar e laramanuar si mos me keq,nje dite kane per te qene te rrezikshem per vendet tona...Te jetosh ne mjergull pa vetedije eshte injorance,kurse te jetosh ne terr me deshire eshte krim...

----------

